# I wanna mini donkey or 2



## yankee_minis (Sep 23, 2004)

Ya ya ya

I know

nothing in this world is free and you get what you pay for so cheap is cheap

sigh

but I have such a good home (whine) and they would be a great addition to my little herd of minis (whine) and I just melt when I see one (whine) and we have so much love to give (whine whine whine)

but they're so darn expensive here in Maine...they're even more rare than miniature horses-- and believe me-- my minis are quite the novelty! LOL

how can I resist that little face and those long ears????

eeyore was always my favorite!!!!

just venting (and whining) to a group of people that already know how great they are...


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 23, 2004)

yankeeminis,

Plus the fact that they are just soooooo adorable! I have just acquired 2-so to make you just want one little donk EVEN more, here is a picture of my little Jakob!!! He has become so lovable and just loves having those loooooong ears rubbed.


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes I spend a few minutes several times a day rubbing Charley's ears and giving him some kisses.. And the first thing I do in the morning is go out and give my butt a nice scratch



Here is a pic of mine wait till I get the film delveloped that took opf him while in the house



I still have a few more pics to take to finish the film them I will post some...


----------



## yankee_minis (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## shminifancier (Sep 23, 2004)

Just wait good tiding's come to those who wait



i had to wait for a year to get another Charley...Then before I could get a donk I had to sell a Miniature Zebu steer



(Miniature cow)... And I was really lucky as I waited and after a few months not only did I find a 31 incxh Jack 2 yr. old donk but the same people TRADED the donk for my Zebu~



So not only did I get my Zebu sold of which I bought on Impulse



And really should not have goten him but I was able to get a donk in return...So after all this wait for a year and all I am sure you will find "That special long eared donkey to have as a friend and companion also, On the many donkey boards I am on there all donkey's all over the country for sale...I was very happy to find one that not only delivered but took my Zebu back with them....So hang in there. Here is just one farm I found in just a few minutes in the New England States

http://www.tuliphillfarm.com/


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 23, 2004)

Here is Jakob's buddy, "Naughty by Nature" He really isn't naughty but that is the name that he came with. They are both the same age and came from separate places. They have bonded so well with each other, they love being brushed and loved on!


----------



## minimule (Sep 23, 2004)

Too bad you are SOOOO far away. I know of two wonderful little jennets that are looking for a home. They are sisters and have to sell together. They are both grey and are VERY loving.

Hmmmmmm, I've never been to Maine


----------



## yankee_minis (Sep 24, 2004)

hmmm... we have a trailer....

New Mexico, huh???? lol


----------



## runamuk (Sep 24, 2004)

> And the first thing I do in the morning is go out and give my butt a nice scratch












oh my that is too funny.......
My pig owning son also wants a mini donk mostly so he can walk around talking about "his butt"



yep he is an 8 yr old boy



I also am terrible when the principle called because my boy was doing time for saying "butt' on the playground, well the principle wanted to know if my son knew what that word meant my reply was "sure it is the alternate term for donkey"


----------

